# Win a watch



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all

First forum member to correctly identify (correctly) all 4 objects wins a watch










Good luck. :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'm assuming you were as high as a kite when you thought this one up. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought these were quite simple,but there again I know what they are.

None of them are associated with a kite :laugh:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I think one is a fork, but I'm not telling which!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Good luck with the bottom left image. :laugh:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

It's gonna take us so long the work these out, you might want to change the description to vintage watch


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> I'm assuming you were as high as a kite when you thought this one up. :laugh:
> 
> Later,
> William


I was going to ask members to identify this watch . :yes:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i'd have a guess at 2 and 4, but not a scooby doo on the others! :sadwalk:

i'll pm my guesses to keep the competition alive


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

chocko said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm assuming you were as high as a kite when you thought this one up. :laugh:
> ...


Looks like a Seamaster.

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Witch one


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Planet Ocean.

Later,
William


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

More like an aqua terra if you ask me. But then what do I know  I've 2 of the images I think, not that I can accurately name one of them, but the others, hell knows.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

chocko said:


> Hi all
> 
> First forum member to correctly identify (correctly) all 4 objects wins a watch
> 
> ...


Pretty sure the top lh images is an ink cartridge for a printer.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> Planet Ocean.
> 
> Later,
> William


No.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SBryantgb said:


> Pretty sure the top lh images is an ink cartridge for a printer.


I think you're correct. It's been a decade since I've had an inkjet, but that seems familiar. 

Later,
William



chocko said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Planet Ocean.
> ...


Seamaster Professional 300m.

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> SBryantgb said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure the top lh images is an ink cartridge for a printer.
> ...


not a inkjet

William not Seamaster Professional .only 1 more try then back to original post please.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

chocko said:


> not a inkjet
> 
> William not Seamaster Professional .only 1 more try then back to original post please.


I don't think Omega ever produced a Seamaster Amorphous, therefore I'm stumped. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > not a inkjet
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Worst.... competition.... EVER!

:laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

great gesture

1 button pusher :biggrin:

2 strap :thumbsup:

3 havnt aclue artytime:

4 this sucks lol :bash:

this is hard


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

ear phone get in right every time lol​


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Eezi peezi...

1. a thingy

2. a wotchamacallit

3. a gizmo

4. a somethingorother

Simples :biggrin:

Edit- on closer inspection, I suspect the gizmo might be a Chinese copy


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Eezi peezi...
> 
> 1. a thingy
> 
> ...


Number 3 is not a copy as it is against the rules.or had you forgotten :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is awful, when do the hints start? :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chocko said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Eezi peezi...
> ...


Hmmm, I`m not sure about that, we only have your word that it`s an original









Oh well, you seem to be a decent chap so I`ll believe you :biggrin:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

right we are neally there

no1 deodorant can were the spray comes out

no2 printing tab for printing numerus patterns

no3 part of a speaker

no4 comb

get in how good am i yipeeee lol


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

2 out of 4 :thumbsup:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Time to go public with my guesses :

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : The really confusing one so going with a really leftfield guess - a Starck O Ring watch.

Bottom right : A comb.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

3 out of 4 :thumbsup: one to go .Now it's time for DaveyP to step in and win :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am assuming number three is the holdout. If you look at the picture from across the room the photo does not look as hopelessly blurry, though I still don't know what it is. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


Photos of 3 one to name


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Deodorant nozzle

grater

Belt buckle

comb


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

3. coffee grinder?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Deodorant nozzle
> 
> grater
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll guess they are 4 photographs.

Am I right? I am aren't I ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> 3 out of 4 :thumbsup: one to go .Now it's time for DaveyP to step in and win :laugh:


Step aside guys, the expert is here........... :whistling:

As this is a watch forum, I'm having a punt on a Casio G-Shock or Seiko Sportura chronograph.

Shall I PM you my postal address mate............ :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Still waiting for details of my prize............... :watch:

:laugh:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

For forum member to win the prize they must name all 4 objects :taz: correctly :biggrin:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Deodorant nozzle
> ...





Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


sorry davey :toot:


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Coffee Grinder

4. Comb


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


You cheeky monkey, but quick thinking mate, so if that wins the prize I guess I can't complain... :laugh:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


sorry iceblue only 3


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh lol

deodorant spary

grater

a push button

comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Iceblue said:


> aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh lol
> 
> deodorant spary
> 
> ...


No only 3


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

chocko said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh lol
> ...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Iceblue said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


Nope


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, if Iceblue can do two at a time, so can I :batman: :

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : An ejected CD

Bottom right : A comb.

or....

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : An ejected DVD

Bottom right : A comb.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Pinball machine

4. Comb


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

chocko said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > chocko said:
> ...


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Watch winding machine

4. Comb


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Deodorant nozzle

grater

Steam Iron

comb


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Food blender/smoothie maker

4. Comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

trackrat said:


> 1.Deodrant nozzle
> 
> 2. Cheese grater
> 
> ...


No Sir

Just to update.

no member has correctly identified 4 objects correctly.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Deodorant nozzle

Cheese grater although looks more like the nutmeg grater. Don't want to grate any cheese on that!

Camera

Comb


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : Fishing reel

Bottom right : A comb.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Still here still guessing.....

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : Headphones

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Robin S said:


> Still here still guessing.....
> 
> Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.
> 
> ...


3


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

So basically this is now name number 3 and win a watch


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

hughlle said:


> So basically this is now name number 3 and win a watch


Yes


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Deodorant

grater

sterio

comb


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Another day another round of guessing, this is becoming an obsession damn you.....

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A light meter

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Electric Skillet

4. Comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

SBryantgb said:


> 1.Deodrant nozzle
> 
> 2. Cheese grater
> 
> ...


 sorry no. but you made me :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Penis pump

4. Comb

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> 1.Deodrant nozzle
> 
> 2. Cheese grater
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> 1.Deodrant nozzle
> 
> 2. Cheese grater
> 
> ...


No :angry: :angry:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Deodorant
> 
> grater
> 
> ...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Deodorant
> ...


No


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Eye glasses

4. Comb

Later,
William


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. MP3 Player

4. Comb

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Cycle computer

4. Comb

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Camera

4. Comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Still no winner


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A pizza cutter

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Watch

4. Comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

If it was a watch I would at least want to know the make.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

1.Deodrant nozzle

2. Cheese grater

3. Omega Seamaster Professional Co-axial Chronometer

4. Comb

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

chocko said:


> If it was a watch I would at least want to know the make.


I suspect its digital, I doubt you're a cheapskate, I would suggest casio. 



William_Wilson said:


> 1.Deodrant nozzle
> 
> 2. Cheese grater
> 
> ...


You are a [email protected] William. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a watch I would at least want to know the make.
> ...


Let us see what happens. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I assume you all have given up ? If no post by friday 25th I will show unidentified object


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I repeat my previous comment:

Worst.... competition..... ever......... :laugh:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Number 3 is an unidentified object. I heard it straight from the horses mouth.

I win!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Deodorant nozzle

grater

ear phones

comb


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I thought if ignored this thread it would stop me thinking about item 3

Anyway guess number 443

Deodorant nozzle

grater

seat belt buckle

comb


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Doin my tree in. :sadwalk:

deodorant nozzle

grater

watch winder

comb


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Not given up, just running out of inspiration. So, a batch set of goes based on the Watch brand red herring and a couple others thrown in...

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Thermostat

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Citizen watch

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : An Accurist watch

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Timex watch

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Tokyo Flash watch

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Sekonda watch

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : The left eye of a mechanoid from planet evil.....

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Robin S said:


> Not given up, just running out of inspiration. So, a batch set of goes based on the Watch brand red herring and a couple others thrown in...
> 
> Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.
> 
> ...


not a watch :laugh: and none of the above .


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Aha, well knowing it's not a watch of any kind is progress. I guess at this rate, you will just have to award the prize to the first one that got three right :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : Car boot/trunk release

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robin S said:


> *Aha, well knowing it's not a watch of any kind is progress.*


Well, that means I wasted a few hours last night searching Google images for every watch I can think of that has a silver face with orange subdials............ :taz:

OK, one more roll of the dice, and that's me out. So let's say:

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

*Bottom left : Part of a VAX or Dyson carpet cleaner*

Bottom right : A comb

Thank you, and good night! :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nozzle

Grater

Microwave

Comb

Nozzle

Grater

Washing machine

Comb

That free watch better be a Rolex or something!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Davey P said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> > *Aha, well knowing it's not a watch of any kind is progress.*
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

assuming the other guesses are correct for the other positions, the bottom left looks like the cross section of a clothes button, (after a couple of beers!)


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Robin S said:


> Aha, well knowing it's not a watch of any kind is progress. I guess at this rate, you will just have to award the prize to the first one that got three right :yes: :thumbsup:


that was me then artytime:

Spray nozzle

grater

remote control

Combe


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Still no winner


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Iceblue said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> > Aha, well knowing it's not a watch of any kind is progress. I guess at this rate, you will just have to award the prize to the first one that got three right :yes: :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Not that it matters too much as I doubt chocko is going to go for it, but I thought it was me way back on the 15th? Unless I'm going :blind:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Robin S said:


> Not that it matters too much as I doubt chocko is going to go for it, but I thought it was me way back on the 15th? Unless I'm going :blind:


I'm only joking artytime:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

:bash: 

I'll be damn glad when he does reveal that damn third item, it's become a flippin' obsession, I even have it set as my desktop background. :wacko:

Going to have a few final goes later.....


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Ok, last set of goes, time to get creative....

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Smoke Alarm

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Hairdryer

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : The Eye of Sauron

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Torch

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Lamp

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Magazine Rack

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Depilator

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Cooker

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Cooker Hood

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Can Opener

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A cuddly toy

Bottom right : A comb

Good game, good game. didn't he do well.......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This thread is dead. :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> This thread is dead. :laugh:


Yes I think so. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robin S said:


> I'll be damn glad when he does reveal that damn third item, it's become a flippin' obsession,* I even have it set as my desktop background.*


Blimey, I'm the resident expert on competitions around here, but even I wouldn't go that far............. :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

No 3 is a phone


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Iceblue said:


> No 3 is a phone


O no it's not :laugh:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Ok, here goes:

Spray nozzle

cheese grater

AA battery

comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Just to keep you interested a different part of the mystery object .not all have the same though. Will you ever get it :laugh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Here goes, I've been staring at number 3 for days

spray nozzle

cheese grater

trainer sole

comb


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

spray nozzle

cheese grater

car speaker

comb


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Pfft... more agony....

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Golf Trolly

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Spray nozzle

grater

tyre

comb


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This must be what sticking a pin in your willy feels like. I certainly hope I don't have the mysterious number three sitting around my house, in fact I hope I've never seen one before, otherwise I'm going to hate myself. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Robotic Vacuum Cleaner

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Spray nozzle
> 
> grater
> 
> ...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> *Just to keep you interested *a different part of the mystery object .not all have the same though. Will you ever get it


Well, that didn't work..... :whistling:

But I can't resist one more punt, so...........

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

*Bottom left : An alloy wheel*

Bottom right : A comb

or

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

*Bottom left : A tyre valve cap*

Bottom right : A comb

And now I'm officially..... OUT :swoon:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Sigh.....

Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : A Rowing Machine, Cross Trainer or some other such fitness/torture device.

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Spray nozzle
> ...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Top left : The spray nozzle of am aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

*Bottom left : A remote controlled car*

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Motorbike


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Motorbike


Sorry to be a pain but you must name all in order.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

hughlle said:


> Spray nozzle
> 
> grater
> 
> ...


Did he win????

Later,
William


----------



## Flycaster (Aug 15, 2009)

Such a Gent Mr William well done.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > Spray nozzle
> ...


No .Just being pedantic . :laugh:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

todays guess:

spray nozzle

cheese grater

fuel guage

comb


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

Top left : Spray nozzle

Top right : Cheese grater.

Bottom left : Folding knife

Bottom right : Comb


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

chocko said:


> I assume you all have given up ?* If no post by friday 25th I will show unidentified object*


What happened to this??? :angry:

Worst....................... competition......................... EVER! :swoon:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Davey P said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you all have given up ?* If no post by friday 25th I will show unidentified object*
> ...


There were more post so I gave a clue to keep it going . :yes:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Energy levels getting low ....

Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : An electric sander.

Bottom right : A comb

Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : An electric bench drill.

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : Industrial conveyor belt

Bottom right : A comb

Later,
William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Deodorant

grater

hair straightners

comb


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : Cathermin tube with inindium complex of +4

Bottom right : A comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Stan said:


> Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.
> 
> Top right : A cheese grater.
> 
> ...


What the hell is that at number 3 :laugh: can you show photo ? Please :swoon:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

chocko said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > chocko said:
> ...


ladies first artytime:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

chocko said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.
> ...


It's a component in an Interrossiter. :wink:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I love that film, wanted to build my own Interocitor as a lad.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Robin S said:


> I love that film, wanted to build my own Interocitor as a lad.


Yes, I loved it too, there seems to be two schools of thought on the spelling of interocitor, at least on Google. :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I believe it was This Island Earth, one of my all time fav's as well


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A picture is worth a thousand words... (unless its picture number three of course!!)


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> Robin S said:
> 
> 
> > I love that film, wanted to build my own Interocitor as a lad.
> ...


Check the assembly manual.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Robin S said:
> ...


I would if I could find it, it's rather small. :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Rotundus said:


>


Inter-Rossiter - An intercom that only Leonard Rossitrer can use.

Later,
William



Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


 :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll try to avoid paper cuts if I do find it. :swoon:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I didn't get where I am today not knowing how to avoid paper cuts.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SBryantgb said:


> I didn't get where I am today not knowing how to avoid paper cuts.


The pages of the manual for the Interociter made were made from "some kind of metal", get some chainmail gloves, I would. :biggrin:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I didn't get where I am today not knowing where to get or not get chain mail gloves.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

spray nozzle

cheese grater

BONNET CATCH ON A CAR

comb


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nozzle

grater

door mat

comb


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Spray nozzle

grater

Car smelly air freshener thing

comb


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

1 more clue.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I can't remember much about this. :laugh:

Top left : The spray nozzle of an aerosol or pump action bottle.

Top right : A cheese grater.

Bottom left : External USB drive.

Bottom right : A comb.

Later,
William


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Yet one more clue


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Well that's a cat. Still stumped. Not sure how that relates to the sole of a shoe


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

It's 2 pieces of dog poo on the bonnet of a silver Subaru Impreza WRX - Now where's my prize....?

:biggrin:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Davey P said:


> It's 2 pieces of dog poo on the bonnet of a silver Subaru Impreza WRX - Now where's my prize....?
> 
> :biggrin:


First forum member to correctly identify (correctly) all 4 objects wins a watch

:bash: NO but it I see your logic :yes:


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

Spray nozzle

Cheese grater

Brake caliper

Comb


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Spray nozzle

cheese grater

remote control vehicle

Combe


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

OK you losers, I'll have to put everyone out of their misery and give the correct answer. It's........

(1) spray nozzle

(2) cheese grater

*(3) A WASHING MACHINE*

(4) comb

Now, where's my feckin' prize? :taz:

:laugh:


----------



## Lou61 (Aug 9, 2015)

Inkjet printer cart. grater, mobile phone, fork.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Spray nozzle

grater

microwave

combe


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Davey P said:


> *Now, where's my feckin' prize?* :taz:
> 
> :laugh:


 :watch:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

It's obvious, they are all the same thing just from different angles, that being a hard working jellyfish!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

New clue


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

aha, square sausage!


----------



## brooksy (Nov 26, 2008)

A fishing reel


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Timez Own said:


> aha, square sausage!


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


 a great alternative sandwich filling to fried haggis :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

chocko said:


> Hi all
> 
> First forum member to correctly identify (correctly) all 4 objects wins a watch
> 
> ...


 Aerosol nozel, door mat, fork, zip


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Timez Own said:


> a great alternative sandwich filling to fried haggis :thumbsup:


 Another thing I haven't had for ages, your making me hungry now

:biggrin:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Thought it was time to give result

as I have correctly named all 4 there is no winner

Spay nozzle

Cheese greater

Taylor Made sand iron .thought someone would have noticed the sand in the grip

Comb

Photo of said iron


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

When I said Steam iron.... I meant steam..... argh dam autocorrect, SAND iron. see it happened again


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I'll have a go:

Spay nozzle

Cheese greater

Taylor Made sand iron .thought someone would have noticed the sand in the grip

Comb

Later,
William


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

who the hell irons sand? :wacko:


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

I was thinking a golf club, ill go for a driver

Oh sorry, late to the party


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Timez Own said:


> who the hell irons sand? :wacko:


 or steam? or electric?

tonight percieved reality is sitting on me like a big fat sumo! I don't understand it and I don't bloody like it! I suppose I should get the surf board out, though I don't understand why it has LEGS!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Timez Own said:


> or steam? or electric?
> 
> tonight percieved reality is sitting on me like a big fat sumo! I don't understand it and I don't bloody like it! I suppose I should get the surf board out, though I don't understand why it has LEGS!


 Oh come on you are infinite probability....

I should have said Infinite possibility

I should have said Infinite possibility


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> Oh come on you are infinite probability....
> 
> I should have said Infinite possibility
> 
> I should have said Infinite possibility


 is your real name Zaphod?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I am the vessel that is David Icke :yes:

Which makes me more Froody than Zaphod... which makes me 42 times better


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> I am the vessel that is David Icke :yes:


 surely far better to be the inhabitant? either way purple is a colour!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Timez Own said:


> surely far better to be the inhabitant? either way purple is a colour!


 True: The *color purple* is the *color* of the imagination and spirituality.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> True: The *color purple* is the *color* of the imagination and spirituality.


 No it isn't! :bash:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Timez Own said:


> No it isn't! :bash:


 Must have imagined it... oh well then


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> I am the vessel that is David Icke :yes:
> 
> Which makes me more Froody than Zaphod... which makes me 42 times better


 I'm looking for the question now, well I will be, once I understand tnhe answer! :wacko:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Timez Own said:


> I'm looking for the question now, well I will be, once I understand tnhe answer! :wacko:


 Its been asked a Trillion times... or maybe I exaggerate just a little


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I've told you a million times, don't exaggerate! :biggrin:


----------

